# تقنية المواد الهندسية



## الخير المبروك (20 يناير 2010)

[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/font]​ [font=&quot]المقدمة[/font]
[font=&quot]إن محاولة تركيب بعض المواد التقنية المهمة وبناء بنيتها ذرةً بذرةٍ ؛ إمكانية رؤية الذرات بالمجهر الشاردي ـ الحقلي (الذي يعتبر أقوى المجاهير التي أنتجت حتى الأن) ؛ دراسة الأبعاد الذرية فائقة الدقة التي تتجاوز نطاق الميكرومتر لتصل إلى نطاق النانومتر وفقاً لما يُعرف بإسم" نانو تكنولوجي" أو التكنولوجيا الدقيقة ؛ تطوير المواد الذكية المتميزة بقدرتها على تكييف نفسها بنفسها لتوافق المقتضيات المطلوبة ؛ والتجارب العلمية المتطورة في الفضاء لدراسة سلوك المواد وخواصها ليست عنا ببعيدة ... كل هذه المسائل وغيرها كثير تندرج ضمن المهام الجوهرية التي تتبنها " تقنية المواد الهندسية " ، لأجل إيجاد الحلول المناسبة للتحديات التي تفرضها الإيقاعات السريعة للتقدم التقني والعلمي .[/font]

[font=&quot]الثورة الصناعية التقنية التي نراها في وقتنا الراهن في مختلف المجالات مدينة في حقيقة الأمر للنتائج المباشرة التي تتمخض عن الأبحاث والتجارب الخاصة بهندسة وعلم المواد . إذ أن السعي إلى إنتاج المواد الهندسية التي تفي بمقتضيات كلُّ تطور حديث مبتكر وتوافق كلُّ مطلب جديد يُعد حجر الزاوية لتطوير أي منتوج وتحسين خواصه ، فضلا عن أنه يفتح الأبواب لإنتاج مواد جديدة لم تكن معروفة من قبل ويتيح إمكانية تغيير المواد الشائعة من خلال إضافات كيميائية أو بطرق ميكانيكية أو بعمليات ميتالورجية .[/font]

[font=&quot]ومما لا شك فيه أن توافر العناصر البشرية المتخصصة والخبرات الوطنية الرائدة إلى جانب المعامل والمختبرات والمراكز البحثية التخصصية المجهزة بكافة المعدات والوسائل التقنية المتطورة تعتبر قاعدة الإنطلاق لخلق الأساس المتين لتقنية المواد الهندسية .[/font]

[font=&quot]... هذا الكتاب " _تقنية المواد الهندسية والطرق المتبعة في إختبارها وفحصها_ " جهد متواضع أتقدم به محاولاً المساهمة في إثراء مكتبتنا العربية الفنية التي هي في حاجة إلى مثل هـذا الكتاب . وهو يتضمن أربعة فصول : يتناول أولها العلم التوصيفي للبنية الداخلية للمواد وتركيباتها البنائية المختلفة والأساليب المتبعة في معالجتها ، بينما يستعرض ثانيها خواص المواد التقنية وطرق إختبارها ، ثالثها يسلط الضوء على ظاهرة التآكل وأساليب الوقاية منه ، أما الفصل الرابع فيتطرق إلى الترميز المختصر والتوصيف التقني المنهجي للمواد الهندسية . [/font]
[font=&quot]والله ولي التوفيق ...[/font]​ *[font=&quot]الخير المبروك سعيد موسى[/font]*​*[font=&quot] 

[/font]* 0[font=&quot] ـ مدخل إلى علم المواد[/font]
[font=&quot]لقد لعبت تقنية علم المواد الدور الرئيسي في التطور العلمي الذي نراه في عالمنا اليوم . وإذا ما رجعنا إلى الوراء عبر العصور التي مر بها الإنسان من العصر الحجري مروراً بالعصر البرونزي حتى العصر الحديدي لوجدنا أن لتقنية علم المواد الأثر البالغ في التطور العلمي الذي شهدته الحضارة الإنسانية . والمجال هنا لا يتسع لحصر جميع مراحل ذلك التطور والخوض في أطواره المتعددة ، إلا أنه من السهولة بمكان البرهنة على أن جميع خطوات التطور التقنية والتجريبية في العلوم الطبيعية تعود تقريباً إلى التطوير المستمر للمواد التقنية وكيفية معالجتها وتشغيلها . [/font]
[font=&quot]والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة : فتطور تقنية الطيران ـ بأبعادها التي نراها اليوم ـ لم يكن أمراً متاحا ً، لولا إستعمال الألمنيوم وسبائكه المتينة ، ولم يكن إنتاج الترنزستورات أمراً ممكناً لولا 
الحصول على المواد النقية (كالجرمانيوم النقي والسليكون حديثاً) المعروفة بإسم أشباه الموصلات . [/font]
[font=&quot]ولا يفوتنا أن نُذكِّر أن تطوّر تقنية مولدات الطاقة وإستعمال العنفات (التُربينات) الغازية في الأغراض المختلفة يعود أساساً إلى تطوّر المواد التقنية المتميزة بقدرتها الكبيرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة العالية دون أن يظهر على متانتها أي أثر للكلل أو القصور أو التعب .[/font]
[font=&quot]إن علم المواد وفحصها عنصران متلازمان دائماً ، فمن الصعوبة بمكان تطوير المواد التقنية تطويراً هادفاً من دون أن يكون ذاك التطـوّر مرتبطاً إرتباطاً وثيقاً بطـرق متقدمة وأساليب متطورة للفحص والإختبار . فعلى سبيل المثال ما كان التحول أو الإنتقال من البرشمة إلى اللحام ـ بدون طرق الإختبار الملائمة ـ أمراً ممكناً . وعلى هذا الأساس يمكننا القول أن المعرفة فى أي فرع من الفروع العلمية تتضمن ثلاثة مراحل أساسية هي :[/font]
[font=&quot]ـ إغتنام المعلومات من خلال المشاهدة والملاحظة والمراقبة [/font]
[font=&quot]ـ ترتيب النتائج المتحصل عليها ثم العمل تجريبياً على إستنتاج القوانين التي تربط بينها [/font]
[font=&quot]ـ البحث في أسباب الحتميات التي تحكم تلك القوانين [/font]
[font=&quot]ولعلم المواد التقنية إرتباطاً وثيقاً بالعلوم الأخرى لدرجة تجعل الفصل بينه وبين تلك العلوم أمراً بالغ الصعوبة ، فهو ـ أي علم المواد التقنية ـ مرتبط بكلٍّ من الكيمياء ؛ الفيزياء ؛ الهندسة الكهربائية ؛ فيزياء الأجسام الصلبة ؛ التعدين وطرق الإنتاج ... الخ . من هنا نرى أن المقدرة على ربط العلوم التقنية المختلفة ببعضها البعض تُعد من بين الركائز الأساسية للنجاح العلمي بل والتقني أيضا . [/font]
[font=&quot]وسترتكز دراستنا لعلم المواد (مواد التصنيع) في هذا الفصل على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية هي :-[/font]
[font=&quot]ا ـ التركيب البنائي الشبكي للمواد التقنية (التركيب الداخلي للمواد) .[/font]
[font=&quot]ب ـ العلاقة التي تجمع بين خواص المادة والبنية التركيبية لها بالإضافة إلى العوامل المؤثرة على تلك الخواص . [/font]
[font=&quot]ج ـ مواد التصنيع المستخدمة في صناعة الآلات . [/font]


----------

